Ask HN: What image processing task in your industry is still not automated? - travelable
======
_jordan
Reliable detection of illegal images

~~~
smt88
I can think of very few illegal categories of images (at least in the US)
because of freedom of speech and freedom of the press. But of the ones I can
think of, it's not possible for a machine to recognize them (e.g. child porn).

